# Comcast ISP blocking Directv



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is anyone else having this problem? As of yesterday (Jan 1), I cannot access the DirecTV website from any device connected to my home wifi, which is a Comcast connection. I can access the site on my cell phone. I also can't launch the DTV iPad app. I found a post today on the Comcast forum from someone else with the same problem (website, they didn't mention iPad app). I will contact Comcast, but does anyone here with tech knowledge have a workaround that I can try? Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I can connect to DirecTV.com here in Northern VA using Comcast as my provider.

- Merg


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I just tried to sign in to DirecTV.com via my Comcast business internet account and had no luck accessing the site.

EDIT: Just tried via my work VPN and it worked. Also just checked on my non-work computer and now it works. Weird.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just tried again, and now it works. The iPad app also now works. This is after 24 hours of it not working, and also after I posted on the Comcast forum and also reported it to DTV via Twitter. Saves me a frustrating call to Comcast tech support!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is possible a DNS related issue.

Do you use Comcast's DNS? Or a 3rd party like OpenDNS ?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

It's a dns issue as Earl mentioned. I too woke up this morning and couldn't access several sites. I then changed my dns settings in my souter to use googles dns name servers and wala, I was able to get access once again.

Sometimes, com"CRAP" just happens.....:grin:


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Again, I didn't change anything, and it now works. How would I have changed the DNS? I don't know how to do this, but I assume it would be in the router software?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's the best place, so that all systems on the network use Google. You would set DNS as static, to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless you want to change it permanately in your router, the simplest thing to do is go to the TCPIP (V4) properties of your network adapter and click 'Use this DNS' and enter 8.8.8.8 for Google or

208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220.220 for OpenDNS.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

All routers will have some sort of interface page like this to allow for changes. I use a D-Link, model and here are what the changes would be for use with the google DNS settings:


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Google already knows too much about my habits. I use Open DNS. The only time I use Google's dns is when I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem. It's easy to remember.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been using OpenDNS for about 3 years now.
I never had the need, until Comcast's DNS Servers went down here in the Chicago area... 

I knew what to do, so was not impacted for long.
However, others... 3 DAYS!!!! before they had the DNS servers back up and running...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

When I had Comcast, I always had Dns problems and used opendns.


----------



## billcoff (Jul 26, 2007)

"eileen22" said:


> I just tried again, and now it works. The iPad app also now works. This is after 24 hours of it not working, and also after I posted on the Comcast forum and also reported it to DTV via Twitter. Saves me a frustrating call to Comcast tech support!


Glad to see I wasn't the only one who had this problem. I spent a lot of yesterday evening trying to figure out why I couldn't access the DTV website or use my iPad app. When I got up this morning, everything was fine.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have Comcast & have no problem connecting to D's website.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow I've been having problems with Directv services over my Comcast internet for a few days now. I've spoken to Comcast several times and even have a tech scheduled to come out on Saturday.

I initially noticed it when trying to stream vudu (not related to directv) but then noticed my directv on demand wasn't working right either.

Seems to be working now. Maybe they fixed it? I think I'll wait until Friday to cancel that tech.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

It works here as well.

For DNS with Comcast, use 75.75.75.75, 75.75.76.76 fro your DNS nameservers, these are universal DNS locations In the event your local Comcast DNS servers goes off line. The above addresses effectively are "logical pointers" to all the Comcast DNS servers. I have been using this set up for a couple years, without issues.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I posted a different thread, but wanted to chime in and say that changing DNS did not work for my particular issue. I changed it from OpenDNS to the aforementioned Comcast DNS, to Google DNS, and back again to Open DNS. No dice.

Loading the DirecTV website is painfully slow, and Live TV streaming to my iOS devices does not work at all. Or if it does, it takes 2 minutes to load & then it's unwatchable with all the pixelation and blocky movements. Can't make anything out. 

I've contacted the @ComcastCares (heh…yeah, I'm *sure* they care) Twitter account as I've exhausted everything I've read here & know to try. It's been 24 hours now & Live TV streaming with iOS apps still doesn't work.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BearsFan said:


> I posted a different thread, but wanted to chime in and say that changing DNS did not work for my particular issue. I changed it from OpenDNS to the aforementioned Comcast DNS, to Google DNS, and back again to Open DNS. No dice.
> 
> Loading the DirecTV website is painfully slow, and Live TV streaming to my iOS devices does not work at all. Or if it does, it takes 2 minutes to load & then it's unwatchable with all the pixelation and blocky movements. Can't make anything out.
> 
> I've contacted the @ComcastCares (heh&#8230;yeah, I'm *sure* they care) Twitter account as I've exhausted everything I've read here & know to try. It's been 24 hours now & Live TV streaming with iOS apps still doesn't work.


Changing DNS has no effect on speed. If you're issue was a DNS issue DirecTV's website wouldn't load at all instead of "painfully slow".


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Changing DNS has no effect on speed. If you're issue was a DNS issue DirecTV's website wouldn't load at all instead of "painfully slow".


Yup, you're right. I'm just trying everything & anything.

Not sure what to do now. I'll try again in the morning. No word from Comcast on Twitter as of yet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometimes unplugging the modem can fix such. Even leaving it de-powered overnight if not inconvenient, but sometimes a ten minute reset works. 

Good luck.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Still no love on the streaming. The HR34 seems to drop Internet connectivity every 10 minutes or so. I've turned off firewalls on my router, extended leases to like 1000 hours, reset the DVR, unplugged/plugged back in all devices, and still nothing. 

When Internet connectivity does stick around, I get a local link IP address of 169.254.6.24. and an error code of 86-24. 

Not sure what to make of all this. I've gone thru all the steps to ensure he Internet is set up properly & it is. Nothing else/no other devices on my network are having issues, it's just the DVR and streaming to the iPad.

I'm perplexed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BearsFan said:


> Still no love on the streaming. The HR34 seems to drop Internet connectivity every 10 minutes or so. I've turned off firewalls on my router, extended leases to like 1000 hours, reset the DVR, unplugged/plugged back in all devices, and still nothing.
> 
> When Internet connectivity does stick around, I get a local link IP address of 169.254.6.24. and an error code of 86-24.
> 
> ...


If you are getting an IP address on the HR34 of 169.254.x.x. then your receiver is not communicating correctly with your router and obtaining an IP address. If you can, check on your router if you can create DHCP reservations. Basically, there would be a table that you can enter in the MAC address for the HR34 and specify what IP address you want it to have. You would then rerun the network setup on the HR34 so it obtains that specific IP address.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> If you are getting an IP address on the HR34 of 169.254.x.x. then your receiver is not communicating correctly with your router and obtaining an IP address. If you can, check on your router if you can create DHCP reservations. Basically, there would be a table that you can enter in the MAC address for the HR34 and specify what IP address you want it to have. You would then rerun the network setup on the HR34 so it obtains that specific IP address.


Hold on, that depends on where he's getting that 169.254.x.x address. He said it's a "local link" address. The Genies use the 169.254.x.x net to communicate with Genie Clients so all HR34's should get an 169.254.x.x address AND an address on your local LAN. If you go into "Network Setup" > "Advanced Setup" you'll see "Link-local" at the bottom. That address should be a 168.254.x.x address. It's the "Server IP" at the top that should be an IP on your LAN.


----------

